# Grooming table



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

I would like some suggestions for a good grooming table for my rough collies (around 60lb). I'm getting to old to groom on the floor. Are any of the hydraulic ones with the foot pump any good? I've seen them priced at around $350 but have read some reviews that they are wobbly. I also have no idea what size I would need. Thanks everyone.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: Grooming table- Graco22-poodleholic:*

Any suggestions for brand or type would be appreciated.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Grooming table- Graco22-poodleholic:*

Check at petedge.com and groomerschoice.com. I am personally a fan of foot pumped tables over electric. But thats me. I've not seen a huge diff in brands, and of you are just going to use it at home I don't think you will need to spend an arm and a leg on it. Hope that helps some!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I love my hydraulic. Its an Edemco, and I would recommend one anyday. Its not wobbly at all. I have used the round base hydraulic tables and they can be wiggly/wobbly.If you want to go with a nonhydraulic, then I like the tables from Ryans Pet Supply, or Groomer's Choice. I don't like the Master Grooming Tools tables in Petedge, as the tops of them are super slick, and dogs slide around on them..add a wet dog, and its not cool. Keep in mind with a nonhydraulic, you are going to be lifting those dogs up there...even if they do/can jump, its pretty hard on them to do that over time, and they really should be lifted, to lessen the chance of slipping and falling, etc. If you get a hydraulic, take note of how LOW the table goes..some go really low, some not so much. Could be a matter of difference of them putting front feet up for you, and lifting back end up, or them stepping onto the table. Only reason I don't like the electric ones because I trip over the darn cords..lol But those are NICE, and smoother going up and down than a hydraulic.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Thank you Graco22!


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Grooming table-*

well I'm a *******. I use a 2'x4' metal folding table, from an office supply store. It is very heavy, very sturdy and does not wobble or rock. Next I took a 2x4 section of carpet remenent and duct taped it securely to the table. I know not a great surface to clean but it's very stable and comfy for my dog. Who weighs only 32lbs at the moment. If I had a heavier dog I'd use a set of steps, like the plastic 2 or 3 step mounting blocks found in tack stores, and place them on the floor next to the table so that the dog can walk up. The table used to be used as my art show booth and held my pottery display. It's very sturdy and was cheap from a scratch and dent office supply store....All told I might have spent 50$ for the whole she-bang.

I am cheap, not showing my dog, and all I needed was something to elevate her for nail clipping and brushing. I use a vacuum cleaner to clean up the carpet surface when I am done.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: Grooming table-*



NRB said:


> well I'm a *******. I use a 2'x4' metal folding table, from an office supply store. It is very heavy, very sturdy and does not wobble or rock. Next I took a 2x4 section of carpet remenent and duct taped it securely to the table. I know not a great surface to clean but it's very stable and comfy for my dog. Who weighs only 32lbs at the moment. If I had a heavier dog I'd use a set of steps, like the plastic 2 or 3 step mounting blocks found in tack stores, and place them on the floor next to the table so that the dog can walk up. The table used to be used as my art show booth and held my pottery display. It's very sturdy and was cheap from a scratch and dent office supply store....All told I might have spent 50$ for the whole she-bang.
> 
> I am cheap, not showing my dog, and all I needed was something to elevate her for nail clipping and brushing. I use a vacuum cleaner to clean up the carpet surface when I am done.


I like this idea. However A three step mounting block is expensive ($119-$130) and since my horses are not at home but at may friend's it probably not be cost effect for me. I kind that I could lift Savannah and put her on the table but, it would make Rio nervous (he doesn't like to be lifted). Guess I could work with Rio on this issue. Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Grooming table-*



agility collie mom said:


> I like this idea. However A three step mounting block is expensive ($119-$130) and since my horses are not at home but at may friend's it probably not be cost effect for me. I kind that I could lift Savannah and put her on the table but, it would make Rio nervous (he doesn't like to be lifted). Guess I could work with Rio on this issue. Thanks for the great idea!


true, I forgot that the mounting blocks are very expensive. I've never bought any. If I had to use steps I'd build a set of steps out of 2x4 and plywood.or better yet a ramp. But that all depends on how much room you have. ramps and steps can take up alot of floor space. And of course it depends on how handy you are and if you had the tools..


----------

